# Source check - Private Label



## naughtychihuahua (Feb 21, 2019)

Has anyone heard of the source “Private Label” are they gtg?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2019)

Is that actually the name on the label or are they just not identifying the brand because it's private?

The better sources are often the ones not out advertising is why I ask. 

Where did you hear about them? Do you know anyone personally or that you can trust who has used them? Ever seen blood work from someone using it?


----------



## naughtychihuahua (Feb 21, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is that actually the name on the label or are they just not identifying the brand because it's private?
> 
> The better sources are often the ones not out advertising is why I ask.
> 
> Where did you hear about them? Do you know anyone personally or that you can trust who has used them? Ever seen blood work from someone using it?



Yes there name is private Label and no I don’t know anyone who used it it was a source on BOP as far as blood work goes I’ve never seen lab results personally but I seen people post there blood results and it was all good numbers most sources on that board are bunk but PL has good reviews on other boards too and there reviews don’t seem fake like some other sources.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2019)

I know somebody who has used their gear. We will see if they chime in.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> I know somebody who has used their gear. We will see if they chime in.


Was just thinking the same thing


----------



## ryan1007 (Feb 23, 2019)

Seen positive reviews but never used myself so...


----------



## Peggy1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just thought i check with you guys on some gear the supplier out here brad bjarnason is selling Zen is this stuff any good ? Believe you can order it at sik athletics site don't want to risk ordering bunk gear !! Have been hearing mixed reviews


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 24, 2019)

Peggy1 said:


> Just thought i check with you guys on some gear the supplier out here brad bjarnason is selling Zen is this stuff any good ? Believe you can order it at sik athletics site don't want to risk ordering bunk gear !! Have been hearing mixed reviews



As anyone on this board will say, If you can find it on a website don't trust it.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Feb 25, 2019)

How else is there?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> How else is there?



Referall by good Bros you develop a trusting relationship with and or head


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Referall by good Bros you develop a trusting relationship with and or head


Head gets you there faster, just sayin....


----------



## Mayday (Mar 10, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> How else is there?



Become a pharmacist then gain access to a lab.

Or, make friends with a pharmacist that has access to a lab. 

Or, go overseas and make friends with a pharmacist that has access to a lab.

Or gain access to a lab, meet a pharmacist, and give them access to a lab.

Or buy a lab, recruit a pharmacist, and give them access to a lab.

Or meet a friend that knows a pharmacist with access to lab.

Or, find the biggest guy in the gym, hold him at gunpoint, and tell him to hand over the gear.


----------



## Iamnatty (Aug 31, 2019)

They got busted in march 2019. In my state , Indiana .  Some dumbass snitched them out I seen and article on roidvisor.com


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 31, 2019)

Priceless-mf said:


> They got busted in march 2019. In my state , Indiana .  Some dumbass snitched them out I seen and article on roidvisor.com


Their “employee” ratted them out


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 31, 2019)

Priceless-mf said:


> They got busted in march 2019. In my state , Indiana .  Some dumbass snitched them out I seen and article on roidvisor.com



True story. Cant trust anybody any more.


----------

